# A couple of parts questions... what's interchangeable?



## Tre5 (May 8, 2012)

I recently picked up a S6 Avant that had some rear end damage. I am trying to source all the parts and get it fixed and looking good.
So I found two allroads at a local yard. I know the hatch will interchange, so I already purchased that. I also know the bumper is different, but does it follow the same lines on the car? Will it bolt up to the S6? I kinda like the allroad bumper, but there is no front bumper on either of the two cars at the yard, so I'm not sure I would get just the rear.Where is a good place to pick up a rear bumper with the supports that go behind it, if the allroad one doesn't work or I decide not to go with that. Is the sedan rear bumper the same as the wagon? I assume no, but I have to ask. I also picked up the passenger's side chrome door moldings, but they wouldn't sell me the driver's side without selling the entire door. I'm sure those are a hot commodity from what I have already read, but anyone know where I can get the driver's side?
Thanks!


----------



## Tre5 (May 8, 2012)

I have figured out that the sedan bumper will not fit the wagon. But I still don't know if the allroad one will. Anyone???


----------

